# My 5 month puppy will not settle... how much can I exercise him?



## discuspup (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi,

So I have a 5 month old Golden Retriever puppy, male. He's always been super energetic. He naps probably only 2 hours during the day at most, the rest of it he is awake and very energetic. If you pet him he will go crazy, immediately nipping you very hard, if you carry food or any object in your hands (e.g. paper, laptop, bag, etc) he will start jumping up for it like crazy and literally try to get it from your hands, he bites on my older dog all the time for attention and encouraging him to play even though the older dog doesn't want to play with him. I do try to force him to nap during the day by putting him in his crate and turning the light off in the bedroom, but he will just whine and bark and then make lots of noise playing with toys in there (and will just whine if I take the toys out).

We do 2-3 hours of walking spread out over the course of the day, including a romp around with my older dog. We also do a walk every day with a few other friends I have who have dogs, so he gets plenty of socialization too. I do about 4 training sessions with him per day, each lasting between 5-10 minutes. We also play fetch and 'find it' to stimulate his nose.

He gets fed a raw food diet because he has bad allergies to dry food, and also because I hoped it would calm him down a bit without all the processed ingredients. He also has some chewies (raw bones, antlers, bull horns, etc), which he can chew every day to expend some more energy.

In spite of all this, he is so energetic all the time, which leads to some mis-behaviours. I know he is just 5 months and I can't expect much of him, but he doesn't behave like any other puppy I've ever had (he's my 4th).

I desperately want to exercise him more, but he's already getting so much that others have warned me it's far too much. His parents didn't have great hip scores, so I'm also worried about overworking him because of his hips, since goldens are prone to joint problems...... the problem is that he just doesn't stop, and so I can't really cope...

I know he's just a pup... but if you saw him... he is one super, duper energetic pup.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Where is he on obedience training?


----------



## discuspup (Nov 12, 2014)

Megora said:


> Where is he on obedience training?


He has already completed 2 puppy socialization and basic training courses. He is in his 3rd week of his first 'formal' puppy obedience class, which finishes in 2 weeks, and then he is booked for another obedience class starting in January.

He can do sit, down, stand, roll over, give paw, wait- all the basics. He also walks on a loose leash, responds well to recall with both voice and whistle. I have started teaching a competition/obedience heel, which is so easy because he is so excited by me or any other handler that he pays 100% attention to whoever is holding the leash. He also knows 'wait' - he has learnt to wait when the door is opened until he is released after my older dog, and he waits for food. He also knows to sit and wait at crossroads until he is released and we can cross the road.


----------



## discuspup (Nov 12, 2014)

By the way.... he won't even sleep after walks on the river trail... even if the walk is 2 hours long (granted only 2 or 3 miles of actual walking) :uhoh:
When we get back from a walk he will just take a quick drink and happily go back to playing with toys and running around like crazy again. The older dog will sleep away happily, but puppy will find something to occupy him until we leave to go on our next walk hours later?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OK - but what I was asking is how are you training your dog when he is over-stimulated and behaving badly in the house? For example, training "OFF" and "LEAVE IT".

The other thing is - crates are nice, but your dog has to learn how to be controlled and relaxed in the house - and not be making a terror of himself. I kinda think it's a little _strange_ forcing dogs to take naps during the day. If he is OK playing by himself, I'd put a baby gate up and sit there working on your computer or whatever you do at home and let him entertain himself. Give him bones to chew, etc. Let him be a dog.


----------



## discuspup (Nov 12, 2014)

Megora said:


> OK - but what I was asking is how are you training your dog when he is over-stimulated and behaving badly in the house? For example, training "OFF" and "LEAVE IT".
> 
> The other thing is - crates are nice, but your dog has to learn how to be controlled and relaxed in the house - and not be making a terror of himself. I kinda think it's a little _strange_ forcing dogs to take naps during the day. If he is OK playing by himself, I'd put a baby gate up and sit there working on your computer or whatever you do at home and let him entertain himself. Give him bones to chew, etc. Let him be a dog.


Ok... makes sense.

Off and leave it are a WIP admittedly. He understands them but is not completely there yet. I've had trouble teaching him impulse control and off/leave because he gets so excitable he doesn't listen. I've found it much easier to teach behaviours he offers voluntarily and then exploiting those. But good tip, I'll focus on those more.

I completely agree that he needs to learn to be calm in the house. I was given the suggestion to force naps on him because he used to not sleep very much and suffered lots of overactive 'overtired' behaviour. I'll try setting up a new area just for him to play alone and such. I can't let him play with toys near my other dog because he gets very possessive, so would setting up an area just for him be a good idea?


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

All puppies are different, but I also have a 5 month old puppy! We walk her twice a day for approximately 20-30 minutes. 
She is very routined and her schedule doesn't change too often, so I can pretty well count on when she will be sleepy during the day or when she will have her energy.

I am just wondering what your routine is? Do you generally do the same thing daily? I really believe that is important for your dog to have routine and therefore expectations. 

This is my second golden and both have been pretty calm dogs. I do excersise them (now only one) quite often, but am adiment about routine!

My sister has a golden doodle and although very smart, he is extremely energetic and has a hard time settling. She never had a routine for him and therefore he never knew what to expect or what was coming next!

I know males can be more energetic (so I've heard) then females, but with the amount excersise your puppy is getting...I can't understand why he doesn't need some down time!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

A couple ideas... I posted this a few days back. I bet your pup could play some of these games. They are great for exercising a dog's mind. That tires them out, too. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-your-dog-great-cold-weather.html#post5192610

Another idea: puppies can take melatonin. It's a natural substance. Work with majority of dogs. Mellows them a bit. (It makes humans sleepy.) Check with your vet before giving it, and ask how much. It's an over the counter product, available in supermarkets and drug stores in the vitamin section. When my boy was little and got truly antsy, I would give him a bowl of warm goat's milk (some dogs don't digest cow's milk well) with a bit of melatonin in it. Worked like a charm. I'm not suggesting you drug your dog all the time! But when he really can't settle, it might help. Especially if he has had a lot of physical exercise. Good luck! He sounds like a great little guy. Hope his "off switch" shows up soon.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

OutWest said:


> A couple ideas... I posted this a few days back. I bet your pup could play some of these games. They are great for exercising a dog's mind. That tires them out, too. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-your-dog-great-cold-weather.html#post5192610
> 
> Another idea: puppies can take melatonin. It's a natural substance. Work with majority of dogs. Mellows them a bit. (It makes humans sleepy.) Check with your vet before giving it, and ask how much. It's an over the counter product, available in supermarkets and drug stores in the vitamin section. When my boy was little and got truly antsy, I would give him a bowl of warm goat's milk (some dogs don't digest cow's milk well) with a bit of melatonin in it. Worked like a charm. I'm not suggesting you drug your dog all the time! But when he really can't settle, it might help. Especially if he has had a lot of physical exercise. Good luck! He sounds like a great little guy. Hope his "off switch" shows up soon.


We gave our senior dog Melatonin when she had anxiety. I beleive she was losing her hearing and it worked wonders! 
It got her back on track and totally calmed her down!
It's all natural, but I wouldn't suggest using it for long periods of time. It can be harmful to your stomach causing dirahrea and nausea!

We used it for about a week and then would only give it to her if she showed signs of anxiety.

After about a month...she didn't need it at all anymore!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

discuspup said:


> I'll try setting up a new area just for him to play alone and such. I can't let him play with toys near my other dog because he gets very possessive, so would setting up an area just for him be a good idea?


Yep - that's why I said, give the other dog a break and put up a baby gate to keep your pup contained to one room and let him bounce around and tire himself out. 

If you have a yard - every hour or so, head outside for 10-30 minutes to let him run around and be a dog out there. I would stay out _with_ my dog..... and that's where the dogs can play. Inside the house, I would limit play sessions between the dogs.

The thing is training them they don't have to be constantly stimulated in the house.


----------



## discuspup (Nov 12, 2014)

Kora2014 said:


> All puppies are different, but I also have a 5 month old puppy! We walk her twice a day for approximately 20-30 minutes.
> She is very routined and her schedule doesn't change too often, so I can pretty well count on when she will be sleepy during the day or when she will have her energy.
> 
> I am just wondering what your routine is? Do you generally do the same thing daily? I really believe that is important for your dog to have routine and therefore expectations.
> ...


He does have somewhat of a routine, yes. Generally it is the same, but it's not super strict, I guess because the older dog doesn't really require a routine by his age the little one has had less structure than he would have otherwise. I will definitely try stiffening up his routine a little so there's more predictability... maybe he will benefit from that.

I just took him out for an hour to run around and play in the fields with my older dog... the older dog is now asleep 10 minutes after we got back but the pup is running around like crazy and can't calm down.


----------



## discuspup (Nov 12, 2014)

OutWest said:


> A couple ideas... I posted this a few days back. I bet your pup could play some of these games. They are great for exercising a dog's mind. That tires them out, too. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-your-dog-great-cold-weather.html#post5192610
> 
> Another idea: puppies can take melatonin. It's a natural substance. Work with majority of dogs. Mellows them a bit. (It makes humans sleepy.) Check with your vet before giving it, and ask how much. It's an over the counter product, available in supermarkets and drug stores in the vitamin section. When my boy was little and got truly antsy, I would give him a bowl of warm goat's milk (some dogs don't digest cow's milk well) with a bit of melatonin in it. Worked like a charm. I'm not suggesting you drug your dog all the time! But when he really can't settle, it might help. Especially if he has had a lot of physical exercise. Good luck! He sounds like a great little guy. Hope his "off switch" shows up soon.


Thanks for the thread link, I will try to engage him in some of these games daily.

I've already tried 2 calming treatments, one was called beaphar Calming Spot On, and the other was Zylkene, both of which did have somewhat of a calming effect, but nothing really noticeable or beneficial. My mom suggested trying melatonin, and since you suggested it also as an idea I will have a look into it and ask the vet. He's actually having trouble keeping weight on because he's burning energy all the time. He's 28lbs at 5 months, so... seems a little small to me? He's tall but very skinny, I think because he's so energetic and doesn't rest enough.


----------



## discuspup (Nov 12, 2014)

Megora said:


> Yep - that's why I said, give the other dog a break and put up a baby gate to keep your pup contained to one room and let him bounce around and tire himself out.
> 
> If you have a yard - every hour or so, head outside for 10-30 minutes to let him run around and be a dog out there. I would stay out _with_ my dog..... and that's where the dogs can play. Inside the house, I would limit play sessions between the dogs.
> 
> The thing is training them they don't have to be constantly stimulated in the house.


I want to let him in the yard... all my other pups spent hours in the yard every day when they were younger. ..... but I can't:

Ever since I brought him home, he has tried to destroy the yard every time he is let out. Even if it's just to go potty, he will run down the steps, and immediately begin pulling out the grass with his teeth, ripping everything to shreds, and then digging like crazy, and won't stop. He has a potty command, which he listens to well, but as soon as he is done he will go nuts on the grass and tear it all to shreds.

it's kinda like he will run around, rip out some grass with his teeth, then get up and run somewhere else and rip up some more, then run somewhere else and dig a bit, then run somewhere else and rip more out... it's just endless.  He's made so many holes already I had to stop letting him out in the yard. I know if he could go out there he'd probably get more tired out, but I so hate when he destroys everything. 

I've tried using an air horn to break his habit of ripping out grass and digging holes, but he is just so fixated he doesn't listen. Another thing is, we have a very big yard. If he thinks I can't see him (he will look up for me) he will start digging and tearing grass out. Suggestions?


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

My Zelda had no off switch until she was 6 months old. She was terror bitey crazy puppy who never rested. What actually worked best for her was ignoring her. After exercise, I'd take her into my room and shut the door. Then I'd just sit there and ignore her. Whenever she tried to get into something, I'd just say "knock it off, Zelda" in a bored tone and go back to ignoring her. It took a while, but once there was absolutely nothing stimulating her, she would lay down and sleep. It was soooo frustrating and sometimes took 20-30 minutes, but eventually she'd give up and settle. Now if there's nothing going on, she'll lay down and sleep in any room. 

If you can trust your older dog alone, I'd try taking your puppy in a room and decreasing all stimulation. Maybe leave one bone out to chew on, but put the rest away. Then be patient and see what your pup decides to do.


----------



## discuspup (Nov 12, 2014)

Rkaymay said:


> My Zelda had no off switch until she was 6 months old. She was terror bitey crazy puppy who never rested. What actually worked best for her was ignoring her. After exercise, I'd take her into my room and shut the door. Then I'd just sit there and ignore her. Whenever she tried to get into something, I'd just say "knock it off, Zelda" in a bored tone and go back to ignoring her. It took a while, but once there was absolutely nothing stimulating her, she would lay down and sleep. It was soooo frustrating and sometimes took 20-30 minutes, but eventually she'd give up and settle. Now if there's nothing going on, she'll lay down and sleep in any room.
> 
> If you can trust your older dog alone, I'd try taking your puppy in a room and decreasing all stimulation. Maybe leave one bone out to chew on, but put the rest away. Then be patient and see what your pup decides to do.


Yes I can trust the older one alone.

Interesting!! Your Zelda looks very much like my boy Archie! It would be interesting to see how he behaves after a walk just in my room without much to stimulate him.

We actually also have a laundry room which has very little in it to stimulate him - would that be a good place to see how he reacts/behaves when wanting him to settle? The only problem with our laundry room is that it isn't in the main part of our house, it's attached to our garage.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

I think the laundry room would be okay, but I would stay in there with him, otherwise it'll be like when he's crated and he won't settle.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I would give him an area in the yard he can tear up a bit. He needs to burn the energy, then bring him in and practice settling exercises and impulse control. I really like this book: Control Unleashed-Puppy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have found that my busy ones do best with daily obedience training. Twice daily sessions of fifteen or so minutes. The dogs I own need to have tired brains..


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like he needs some off-leash time. When Hank was younger I could tell a difference when he didn't get his run due to a busy schedule or weather. I understand how you feel having him tear up your yard, but it will pass and yards can be repaired. During Hank's first year I remember saying that "every bush in the backyard was either pooped on, peed on, laid on or chewed on". There were holes in the landscape beds. It's a a distant memory now.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Ah, I remember those days. We could not understand how a dog could not figure out now to go to sleep, but that's what we were dealing with through Casper's first year. It was clear he was exhausted, but he just couldn't figure out how to lay down and go to sleep. 

He finally did figure it out and we helped him along by ignoring him. He had all kinds of antics for staying awake and bothering us, so we had to ignore all of those. Since about a year old, he crashes around 10pm, after his last walk. And he insists on that last walk.

Some are just more active. We take Casper to the dog park 2-3 times a week and he runs the entire hour+. And the more we take him, the better shape he's in, and the more he runs! Some of the other dogs are faster, but he runs for the longest time.

Otherwise, he didn't destroy the backyard, but I believe he pulled up every scrap of moss out of the lawn. So we didn't have to treat the lawn for moss that year. All the bushes survived except the one he peed on to death. And we've only got a couple of holes.

Now three, I wouldn't call him a couch potato, but he's definitely calm in the house for the most part.


----------

